# S120 EPOS Funktion für Rundachsen



## Asphaltbeule (25 Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade bei einer Inbetriebnahme und versuche eine Rundachse angesteuert zu bekommen, leider ohne Erfolg.
Der Aufbau: 

CPU 1511C1
CU320-2 PN
 Double Motor Module 6SL3120-2TE13-0AA4
S120 1FK7042-5AF71-1UU5
Inkrementalgeber rotatorisch, [1004] Resolver 4-Speed
Software:

TIA V14
STARTER V4.5.1.

Kommuniziert werden soll über das Telegramm 111 und dem SINA_POS Baustein.
Folgende Anforderung habe ich an die Rundachse:

rechts drehen (endlos) mit variabler Drehzahl
positionieren 0-360°
fliegendes referenzieren nach jeder vollen Umdrehung (Lastseite)

Den SINA_POS Baustein hatte ich in der Vergangenheit schon öfters zum Positionieren von Hubachsen eingesetzt, allerdings stehe ich jetzt mit meiner (endlos) 
Rundachse ein wenig auf dem Schlauch.

Kann ich mit dem SINA_POS Baustein meine Anforderung abdecken ? 
Oder gibt es ein bessere alternative?
Wie würde ein Lösungsansatz aussehen

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß
Asphaltbeule


----------



## zako (25 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

das fliegende Refernzieren führt Du parallel zu einer andern Betriebsart aus (also egal ob Tippen, Einrichten, Positionieren, ... ). In der EPos- Maske für das passive Referenzieren parametrierst Du den Digitaleingang, auf den refernziert werden soll.
Es muss das Bit p2595 im Antrieb high sein (also Anwahl Refernzieren) und es muss p2597 high sein (Refernziertyp ).

Das wird auch vom SINA_POS unterstützt. Für die Anwahl passives Refernzieren gibt es einen eigenen boolschen Eingang.


----------



## Asphaltbeule (25 Januar 2017)

Hi zako, 
Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.👍🏼
Ich denke das mit dem  referenzieren und dem positionieren bekomme ich hin. Ich werde es morgen früh testen.
Wie lass ich denn den Antrieb mit einer variablen Drehzahl laufen? 
Welchen Mode muss ich dafür auswählen? Es handelt sich dann ja nicht mehr um eine Positionierung 🤔
Gruß


----------



## zako (25 Januar 2017)

... über den Geschwindigkeitsoverride - "OverV" (der wirkt immer) .
Wenn Du andere Sollwerte hast (z.B. Position on the fly ändern etc.) kannst Du entweder mit Execute immer nachtriggern, oder Du schaltest auf stetige Übernahme für die Betriebsart MDI um.
Mit TIA V14 wurde die EPos Steuerworte bitgranular an die Schnittstelle rausgelegt (d.h. man braucht keinen Slicezugriff mehr, wenn man z.B. die Softwareentschalter steuerungsseitig aktivieren/dearktieren wollte).

Alternativ zum EPos könntest Du aber auch mit Technologieobjekten auf der S7-1500 arbeiten. 
Damit kommt man als Steuerungstechniker normallerweise recht schnell gut zurecht (da gibt es diverse PLC Open Bausteine zur Programmierung).


----------



## Asphaltbeule (30 Januar 2017)

Hi zako,
Danke für die Hilfestellung. 
Nachdem ich den "neuen" FB284 / SINA_POS im V14 benutzt habe funktioniert alles wie gewünscht.

Besten Dank nochmal.....

GRUß


----------



## Rookie93 (11 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite gerade an einem sehr ähnlichen Projekt und habe noch eine Frage hierzu.

Aufbau Hardware:
- CPU 1512SP-1 PN
- CU 310-2 PN
- SINAMICS S120
- 1FT7086 (PN=5,65kW), Absolutwertgeber 22Bit MultiTURN

Software:
- TIA V13
- STARTER V4.5.1

Gewünschte Funktion:
1.) Motor dreht mit variabler Drehzahl (endlos)
2.) auf Signal hält er Positionsgenau

Das mit dem positionsgenauen anhalten Funktioniert, allerdings hält er schon beim ersten erreichen der Sollposition und nicht nach x Umdrehungen.

- Habe für diese Funktion den SINA_Pos Baustein und das Telegramm 111 verwendet.

Wie mache ich es, dass der Motor erst endlos auf einer variablen Drehzahl dreht, bevor er positionsgenau anhält ?

Der OverV wird doch auch erst mit Off1 bzw. Execute aktiv, mit denen im gleichen Zug auch das Positionsgenaue anhalten aktiv wird oder ?



Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen !

PS: Ich bin neu hier 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Rookie93


----------



## zako (12 Februar 2017)

Hallo Rockie,

da hast Du  recht viele  Möglichkeiten (mittels EPos kannst Du auch zwischen Betriebsarten  fliegend wechseln):

1. Mittels Referenzpunktfahrt: Die Achse dreht solange bis die "externe Nullmarke" kommt. Mittels p2600 kannst Du eine Verschiebung eingeben, nach der die Achse stehen bleibt.
2. Verfahrsätze + externer Satzwechsel (nach Messewerttaster)
3. MDI:
   z.B. starte mit Einrichten, parallel aktiviere fliegendes (=passives) Referenzieren. Nach erfolgter Referenzierung wechsle fliegend auf absolutes Positionieren mit gewünschten Sollwert.
   Man könnte noch per Zusatzdaten die Referenzpunktkoordinate auf p2598 verschalten und die Koordinate im zyklischen Kanal übertragen (oder per azyklischen Zugriff ändern (z.B. "FB287"))r 
4. über p2508 / p2509 den Messwertspeicher auslösen ohne dass man referenziert; Messwert r2523 per Zusatzdaten an Steuerung übertragen und berechnete Neuposition übertragen.


--------------------- G E D A N K E N S T R I C H ...............................................................

Oder Du nimmst keinen EPos, sondern das Technologieobjekt TO (Positionierachse) in Deiner S7-1500. Den Antrieb ohne EPos in Betrieb nehmen und z.B. Telegramm 5 auswählen.
Am TO noch einen Messwerttaster anlegen. Dann per PLC Openbausteine ausprgrammieren.


----------

